# Help is this E.D.



## sumone (Dec 3, 2013)

H hasnt been able to maintain an erection. we have been to the doctor and he was diagnosed with low T. things got better for a little while when he started getting his shot but now they're going back to the way they were. the doctor said his testosterone level is good. he has a lot of desire. just been having trouble maintaining an erection. does anyone have any idea what could be causing this or any suggestions that might help
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Did you talk with the doctor about Viagra? That's usually the first thing guys ask for when they're having trouble maintaining erections.


----------



## sumone (Dec 3, 2013)

norajane said:


> Did you talk with the doctor about Viagra? That's usually the first thing guys ask for when they're having trouble maintaining erections.


 no we haven't spoke to the doctor yet about Viagra. since it is in H family to be a high risk for heart attack we didn't think that was in our best interest.But maybe soon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## H30 (Nov 23, 2013)

Does he have any vascular disease or diabetes?


----------



## sumone (Dec 3, 2013)

H30 said:


> Does he have any vascular disease or diabetes?


 yes he has diabetes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Doctor should be able to check him,


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

If he is taking statin drugs for cholesterol, this could be part of the problem too.


----------



## sumone (Dec 3, 2013)

norajane said:


> Did you talk with the doctor about Viagra? That's usually the first thing guys ask for when they're having trouble maintaining erections.


 we did not want more drugs if they could be avoided
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sumone (Dec 3, 2013)

LadyDee said:


> If he is taking statin drugs for cholesterol, this could be part of the problem too.


 he is on blood pressure medication but no cholesterol medication
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

sumone said:


> yes he has diabetes.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


ED can be a blood flow problem. Diabetes could cause vascular problems. That could be the cause. Meds can also interfere with his erection. He needs his MD to do a full work up for the best diagnoses.

Is he over weight? 

Does he exercise?


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Can be controlled with some type of medication, I have ED also


----------



## sumone (Dec 3, 2013)

anchorwatch said:


> ED can be a blood flow problem. Diabetes could cause vascular problems. That could be the cause. Meds can also interfere with his erection. He needs his MD to do a full work up for the best diagnoses.
> 
> Is he over weight?
> 
> Does he exercise?


 he is slightly overweight and yes he does exercise
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

See an urologist


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

sumone said:


> he is on blood pressure medication but no cholesterol medication
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's two red flags, Diabetes and high blood pressure. 

BP meds can cause ED too. Ed meds can be used to solve that. 

That's very good he has his weight and exercise covered. 


Let him make an appointment with his MD. Tell him what is happening, and that he wants it resolved.


----------

